# Tuckable IWB holster With Retention for Sig P226? (Bizarre, I know)



## Colgate2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I know this sounds like a bizarre question... please bear with me.
I'm looking for a very specific kind of holster: For CC of my Sig P226 I'd like a tuckable, IWB holster with two belt loops **with some kind of retention**, even if it's just a thumb break. Ideally the holster will also have adjustable cant. 

I know that a lot of people think retention is unnecessary for concealed carry, especially IWB... but I don't want to take any chances.

I also know that a lot of people think retention is a bad thing because it can slow down your draw in an emergency. I believe in training though; training with your firearm (or any tool, for that matter) over and over and over. After thousands of practice draws, any level of retention can be disengaged instantly and smoothly (just as the Level 3 guys!), and while I know this is a personal preference, my personal preference is to put in the time and effort to do the additional training to be able to draw my weapon smoothly even with a retention holster.

Anyway, I've looked high and low and I can't find any holster that fits that bill. Does anyone know of one?
(I carry my P226 in approximately the 4:30-5:00 position, canted forward significantly)

Any help anybody could provide would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

C2K4


----------



## Colgate2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Edit:
I just saw that there's an additional forum section for accessories like holsters. My apologies if I posted this in the wrong section!

-C2K4


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't own one, but I understand that the CrossBreed series of holsters can be made with a sort of retention device.
Evidently, you must twist the pistol slightly, to free it from the holster. A straight-up draw doesn't work.
Click on: CrossBreed® Holsters


----------



## WALTHERWHITE68 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just ordered the Perfect Holster from N82(Nate squared) Tactical. Made in the U.S.A. Tuckable with adjustable cant. Lifetime guarantee. I highly recommend it. N82Tactical.com AND they make one for your gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

WALTHERWHITE68 said:


> *I just ordered* the Perfect Holster from N82(Nate squared) Tactical. Made in the U.S.A. Tuckable with adjustable cant. Lifetime guarantee. * I highly recommend it. * N82Tactical.com AND they make one for your gun.


Just ordered it and you highly recommend it? Have you even received or used another holster from that maker? Not trying to be a jerk, but you might actaully want to wear the holster for a day or two before you start promoting it.


----------



## WALTHERWHITE68 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just ordered one, but my twin bro who has been a cop for 15 years swears by his N82 Holster. And Highly recommended it to me. But thanks for the advice...Silly senior must be sundowning


----------



## Colgate2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

It looks like I'm probably going to have to get in touch with a couple of the custom makers and see if they'll add a thumb break to one of their 2-loop IWB models... :-(


----------

